# Lilac Slimline



## arkie (May 11, 2012)

[attachment=5414]

A lilac slimline with black chrome trim. The purple parts in front are the heartwood, the rest is sapwood. It's hard to find big enough, and harder still to get dry without splitting badly. There is a small split near the top of the pen, to the left of the clip that has been filled and stabilized. This pen takes a Cross style refill.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 11, 2012)

I never knew lilac had such nice color, it made for a good looking pen, good job, well done. I have a lilac in the backyard and when it gets as tall as the garage I cut it right down to the ground every few years and it just grows back. I never thought about saving any of the bigger branches for turning? but now I might next time.


----------



## arkie (May 13, 2012)

[attachment=5506]
Gold and chrome ultra-cigar with lilac. The guy I got this lilac from had been burning it as firewood to get rid of it until he spotted the purple ring in the end grain of one piece.


----------



## davidgiul (May 13, 2012)

arkie said:


> Gold and chrome ultra-cigar with lilac. The guy I got this lilac from had been burning it as firewood to get rid of it until he spotted the purple ring in the end grain of one piece.


Nice pens.
How do you get such purdy pictures?


----------



## arkie (May 13, 2012)

[/quote]
Nice pens.
How do you get such purdy pictures?
[/quote]

My pictures aren't all that great. I have a new Nikon L24 that I use mostly on full automatic. I use a piece of blank printer paper on my dinging room table as a background, and the windows photo editor to rotate, crop, and adjust color and exposure. If I invested in proper lighting and a couple reflectors, I could get much better.


----------



## davidgiul (May 13, 2012)

Nice pens.
How do you get such purdy pictures?
[/quote]

My pictures aren't all that great. I have a new Nikon L24 that I use mostly on full automatic. I use a piece of blank printer paper on my dinging room table as a background, and the windows photo editor to rotate, crop, and adjust color and exposure. If I invested in proper lighting and a couple reflectors, I could get much better.

[/quote]

Not bad? They look pretty good to me of course I have to wear 3.0 cheaters(reading glasses) Thanks
Dave


----------



## arkie (May 13, 2012)

I'm in cheaters too, one step below yours.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 13, 2012)

arkie said:


> I'm in cheaters too, one step below yours.


Ditto, me too!


----------



## myingling (May 14, 2012)

Great lookin pen ,,Thats some nice wood


----------



## JimH (May 30, 2012)

Very nice pen!!! It looks alot like tulipwood they must be in the same family.
It sure wood have been a shame to have used that as firewood.


----------

